# SoCal meet?



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

sure, I am in the Riverside area.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like the closest thing we are going to get to a meet up this summer would be at the Santa Barbara Dog Show in Aug. I know several GRF members will be showing. Jordan and I will be going down for at least a couple days.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> Looks like the closest thing we are going to get to a meet up this summer would be at the Santa Barbara Dog Show in Aug. I know several GRF members will be showing. Jordan and I will be going down for at least a couple days.


Now there is a thought...hmmm.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

hmmmm....I wasn't planning on going but maybe I'll go for a day.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> hmmmm....I wasn't planning on going but maybe I'll go for a day.


I had the same thought. Santa Barbara would be lovely in August...hmmm
Gonna think on this one.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I am going. It would be great to meet more forum members and their dogs.
And this will be Ticket's first conformation show. She will be in the 9-12 month old puppy class.


----------



## HIeveryone (May 16, 2012)

aw mannn, august is so far away!! kind of, hahah. I would love to meet sometime in July before Santa Barbara. Maybe July 22nd on a sunday afternoon would be nice in Pasadena or Riverside dog parks!


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm up for meeting up. I'm in corona (riverside county)


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am in Beaumont. Would very much like to meet. Maybe when the weather is a little cooler.  We used to live in Corona, and I am familiar with the Eastvale/Norco/Corona area. Perhaps you could suggest a meeting location. Somewhere where the dogs could be off leash. Would be willing travel.


----------



## mx3fam (Dec 14, 2008)

*meeting*

I'm in Riverside; work in Beaumont. I'm sure my boy Mylo would love to meet for a play date. In the meantime, if you know a good groomer in the area, please let me know. 

Thanks!

Mary


----------

